# Bridge Day WV



## dacdots (Oct 22, 2007)

Heres some pics of our weekend trip to the mountains of WV.The people BASE jumping off the New River Gorge Bridge is a yearly treat for us,those guys have balls.I sailed out of an airplane several times but thats as far as I could go.We have ridden the train at Cass Senic Railroad several times and its a wonderful trip to the top of Cheat Mountain.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 22, 2007)

One more one a different note.


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 22, 2007)

dacdots...


I saw your pic of the river down below, I can not believe how low it is running.  Fayetteville is my hometown, I miss seeing Bridge Day.


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 22, 2007)

Awesome pictures.....I need to check that out. Is that a yearly event? or do they do it more often?


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

Looks real pretty David. I am hoping to get to the Cass railroad this weekend and I am hoping to see yoy as well.


----------



## sanva (Oct 23, 2007)

I've been to the bridge but never on bridge day, always wanted to but never made it. Been to Cass probably a dozen times, rode to the top once and to Whittaker  station once. I'ts about 2 hrs. from my house and I'll ride all the way out there just to hear them blow the whistles, love them old trains, and WV in general !


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 23, 2007)

I love the ole trains and trolleys too. Can't resist them! Never been to WV but from what I've heard it should be lonely.


----------



## reflect (Oct 23, 2007)

Made it out there a year or three ago, always a blast.

Next spring I am taking the plunge, literally, and get trained. Picked out the school, budgeted all classes so when spring comes I will have the cash.

Than after that base jumping and bridge jumping... can't wait.

Wife thinks I am crazy, you know she may be right but I have fun.

Take care,

Brian


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 23, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to get my husband any where near that bridge!  He's deathly afraid of heights.


----------



## roger (Oct 23, 2007)

Some people just ain't got no sense.


----------



## navionjim (Oct 23, 2007)

I used to drop jumpers out of a 172 in the old days, they are all crazy in one way or another. But the base jumpers are the craziest of all. On a good day you may get stretch and pop in a couple of hundred feet, three hundred minimum for a soft landing. If those guys had a main malfunction there is no way they could cut away and open a reserve. The planet would just rise up and bounce them off the surface first. To me that's a risk not worth taking.
Jimbo


----------



## dacdots (Oct 23, 2007)

Yes Lisa we've had a very dry summer and all the rivers are low.We went on up to Durbin and spent the night.We hit the Williams River on the way back and its as low as I ever saw it.

DEERMEAT,its only once a year,always the third Saturday in October

Rodger,your right about that but what a boring place the earth would be if you didnt have people like that.Actually most of the jumpers are smart,highly educated people.Being such a dangerous thing to do they are very professional and technical about their jumps.I had a friend who jumped the bridge many times as well as other structures and every jump was a well planned affair.Unfortunately his final BASE jump did not go as planned.But always remembered lovingly THE BANDIT JUMPER my dearest friend ever.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 23, 2007)

hopefully this weekend i'll find time to shoot(photo) it from the bottom up... i didn't get pics last time across.btw dac- you will be sorely missed this wkend but i do understand.


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

gypsy...if you get the chance, go to Hawks Nest.  It goes all the way to the river by riding a tram down over the mountain.  Thats some pretty picture takin'  :)

When you cross over the bridge, going towards Summersville, go about 7 more miles or so, take the Ansted exit (one of those circle back exits), make a right, about 5 more miles to Hawks Nest.  Will be on your left.


http://www.hawksnestsp.com/

Check out the Jet Boat ride, pretty cheap for what you get, takes you from Hawks Nest to the Bridge for pictures.  It is alot of fun!!




Worth the time...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 24, 2007)

Dang just check Lisa's link and they have a weather thing chance of showers all weekend! Every time I go somewhere it rains!

I'm gonna retire and hire myself out as a rainmaker - all I gotta do is come to town and it'll rain for sure!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 24, 2007)

oh i know that exit lol- the inlaws live right beside the kirkwood winery & distillery. we will try to do.


----------



## lisacsco (Oct 24, 2007)

Debi, I bet it'll shine some sun while you are there!!  Dont you even think about it :)  Thats some hillbilly trying to tell the weather by looking at a skunk or a wolly worm!!

Lisa  :)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 24, 2007)

go to weather.com- it did say 30% for friday & 10% for sat & sunday... who knows- we got the trailer & the party tent. plus i just installed a new redneck rainbreak- a fishing rod holder w/ clamp & umbrella-i've smoked ona boat in hurricanes- Man will cook.....


----------

